# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] دراسة الجدوي لاي مشروع ياشباب

## mada4top

السلام عليكم

الملف الموجود ده فيه كيفية عمل دراسة جدوي لاي مشروع

اتمني انكم تستفيدو من الملف ده

ربنا يوفق الجميع

شكرا

----------


## mada4top

اسف ياجماعة في عندي مشكلة 
بس الخطوات هي :
دراسة الجدوى هي عرض منظم لدراسة المشروع
وتشتمل على: 
•	فكرة المشروع 
•	وصف سوق المشروع المقترح و تحليله 
•	التمويل و الموارد المادية و البشرية المطلوبة 
•	الجدوى المالية و الاقتصادية للمشروع 
•	الخطة التنفيذية لبدء 

أهمية دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية :
دراسات الجدوى ترجمة عملية لسياسات الاستثمار . وهى دراسة موسعة لكافة جوانب الاستثمار فى المشروعات سواء لخدمة المستثمر أو لخدمة التنمية فى الدولة ككل . 
وتتكون دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لأى مشروع من :
•	دراسة الجدوى التسويقية . 
•	دراسة الجدوى الفنية . 
•	دراسة الجدوى المالية . 
•	دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية . 
•	دراسة الجدوى الاجتماعية . 
•	دراسة الجدوى البيئية . 
•	تحليل الحساسية للمشروع . 
•	أساليب تسديد القروض . 
•	كتابة تقرير دراسة الجدوى . 
أولا : الجدوى التسويقية :
أهم مرحلة فى دراسة جدوى أى مشروع هى ترتيبات تسويق منتجاته وإمداده بالمدخلات اللازمة لتشغيله . وعلى جانب المخرجات أو نواتج المشروع المقترح ... من الضروري إجراء تحليل دقيق للسوق المتوقع لمنتجات المشروع . 
وعلى القائم بدراسة السوق أن يحدد بدقة: 
أين سيبيع منتجات المشروع . 
حجم واتساع السوق. 
هل السوق من الاتساع بحيث يستوعب إنتاج المشروع الجديد دون التأثير على السعر الحالى ؟ إذا كان من المحتمل التأثير على السعر فإلى أى مدى ؟ وهل سيظل المشروع قادرا على الاستمرار فى الإنتاج بالأسعار الجديدة ؟ 
ما هى نوعية وجودة السلعة أو الخدمة التى يتطلبها السوق حتى ينتجها المشروع ؟ 
ما هى الترتيبات التمويلية اللازمة لتسويق الإنتاج ؟ 
وعلى جانب المدخلات أو مستلزمات إنتاج المشروع 
أماكن توفر مستلزمات الإنتاج التى سيحتاجها المشروع ؟ 
ما هى القنوات التسويقية لمدخلات المشروع ؟ 
هل تتوفر لديها الطاقة الكافية لتوزيع المدخلات المطلوبة فى الوقت المناسب . 
ما هى ترتيبات الحصول على المعدات والآلات اللازمة للمشروع وهناك العديد من المعلومات التسويقية الهامة التى تساعد القائم بدراسة الجدوى على اكتشاف سوق السلعة التى سينتجها المشروع – وكذلك سوق المدخلات اللازمة للمشروع بدقة . 
من هذه المعلومات : 
أولا : توصيف سوق السلعة التى سينتجها المشروع 
نظام السوق ومؤسساته ، الأسعار والطلب ، قنوات التسويق ، الخدمات التسويقية المختلفة ، درجة المنافسة فى السوق . 
شكل سوق منتج المشروع، هل هو سوق احتكار كامل أو سوق احتكار قلة ، أو احتكار تنافس ، أو سوق منافسة كاملة . 
نوع السوق : هل هو سوق ناتج المشروع وسوق استهلاكى أو سوق منتجات وسيطة أو سوق لسلع رأسمالية ؟ تحديد نوع السوق يشكل القطاع الذى سيعمل فيه المشروع المقترح . 
حدود سوق ناتج المشروع المقترح ؟سوق داخلى أو سوق خارجى أم كليهما . 
صفات وجودة السلع المماثلة والبديلة فى السوق . 
تكاليف إنتاج السلع المماثلة والبديلة فى السوق . 
أسعار السلع المماثلة والبديلة لناتج المشروع . 
بيانات عن المنافسين لمنتجات المشروع فى السوق . وعددهم و مراكزهم التنافسية والخصائص المميزة لكل منهم . 
التعرف على وجهات نظر المستهلكين نحو السلعة أو الخدمة التى سيقدمها المشروع والأشكال و الأحجام المناسبة من السلعة – ويمكن الحصول على هذه المعلومات بالمقابلة الشخصية لعينة المستهلكين . 
بيانات عن مستهلكى السلعة أو الخدمة التى سينتجها المشروع – الفئات الرئيسية المستهلكة لناتج المشروع ( الجنس – العدد – متوسط الدخل ) . 
تحديد نقطة البيع الأولى لمنتجات المشروع . 
من تحليل هذه البيانات والمعلومات يمكن توصيف سوق السلعة التى سينتجها المشروع المقترح وتقدير حجم الطلب على منتجات المشروع . 
ثانيا : دراسة الطلب على السلعة او الخدمة التى سينتجها المشروع 
هل هو طلب نهائى أو طلب وسيط فأن الطلب عليها يتحدد بناءا على الطلب على السلعة النهائية التى تستخدم هذه السلعة .. 
مثلا 
الطلب على الجلود مشتق من الطلب على الأحذية والمنتجات الجلدية . 
الطلب على الأعلاف مشتق من الطلب على اللحوم والألبان . 
وفى هذا الجزء يتم التنبؤ بحجم الطلب على منتج المشروع سواء من تحليل حجم المبيعات أو بحوث التسويق السابقة . 
ثالثا : تسعير السلع التى سينتجها المشروع :
إذا كان المشروع سينتج سلعا متاحة فى السوق فتأخذ دراسة الجدوى التسويقية بأسعار السوق لهذه السلعة . أما إذا كان المشروع سينتج سلعا جديدة أو تختلف فى بعض صفاتها عن مثيلاتها فى السوق فيمكن أن تتبع إحدى الطرق التالية لتسعيرها : 
1- نسبة الإضافة المعتادة : 
وهى نسبة يضيفها المنتج على تكلفة الوحدة من السلعة ، بحيث تكفى هذه النسبة لتحقيق قدر من الربح . 
مثال : إذا كانت تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة من السلعة 3 ريال ونسبة الإضافة 25 % فإن : 
سعر البيع المتوقع للوحدة = ( 3 * 25 ) / 100 + 3 = 3.75 ريال. 
2-على أساس قدرات المستهلكين : 
تعتمد هذه الطريقة على التعرف على الثمن الذى يراه المستهلكين ملائما لشراء هذه السلعة . ثم دراسة الكمية التى يمكن أن يستوعبها السوق عند كل سعر معين . ثم اختيار الكمية التى تلائم المشروع والتى يكون سعرها كافيا لتغطية التكاليف وتحقيق قدر من الأرباح . 
مثال : أسفرت دراسة سوق منتج مشروع عن : 
لو بيعت وحدة السلعة بــ 1 ريال يمكن بيع 5000 وحدة. 
لو بيعت وحدة السلعة بــ 1.50 ريال يمكن بيع 3000 وحدة. 
لو بيعت وحدة السلعة بــ 1.75 ريال يمكن بيع 1500 وحدة. 
أفضل للمشروع أن يحدد حجم إنتاجية بنحو3000 وحدة ويبيع الوحدة بسعر 1.5 ريال . 
رابعا : التنبؤ بالمبيعات :
التنبؤ بالمبيعات هو نقطة الانطلاق نحو تقرير نشاط المشروع من إنتاج وتسويق وتمويل فعلى أساس ذلك التنبؤ تعد الميزانية التقديرية للمشروع . وتعد مختلف برامج الإنتاج والمخزون ومستلزمات الإنتاج والعمالة والتمويل وتحديد حجم المشروع وتحديد حجم الإيرادات المتوقعة بدرجة دقيقة إلى حد ما . 
ومن أساليب التنبؤ تقديرات مندوبى المبيعات الذين يعيشون الميدان وبخاصة فيما يتعلق بالسلع الذى سينتجها المشروع والمناطق التى يعملون بها ويحسون بجو المنافسة واستعدادات المستهلكين واتجاهات الطلب على السلعة . 
وأيضا من الأساليب الهامة هو تقدير الاتجاه العام لحجم مبيعات السلعة فى فترة سابقة ثم التنبؤ باتجاه وحجم المبيعات فى الفترة المقبلة . 


مراحل دراسة المشروع
إن تطوير أى مشروع بدءاً بفكرته وانتهاءاً بتشغيله ، هو عملية متكاملة تتم من خلال عدة مراحل متتابعة ، يطلق على هذه السلسلة المتتابعة من المراحل :
" دورة تطور المشروع " Project Cycle أو " دورة حياة المشروع ” 
تتكون هذه الدورة من خمس مراحل أساسية 

مراحل دراسة المشروع
دورة تطور المشروع " Project Cycle
1مرحلة تحديد أو تشخيص المشروع ( الافكار) 
2مرحلة إعداد أو صياغة المشروع (دراسة الجدوى )
3مرحلة تقييم المشروع (تقييم دراسة الجدوي للتوصل إلى قرار) 
4مرحلة التنفيذ أو الاستثمار (إقامة المشروع )
5مرحلة التشغيل (حيث تبدأ مهمة إدارة الشركة )

1- مرحلة تحديد أو تشخيص المشروع (الافكار) Project Identification
تحديد اغلب المشروعات يمر بالأنشطة المتتابعة التالية :
أ - فكرة المشروع 
ب - عملية الغربلة لأفكار المشروعات 
ج - دراسة ماقبل الجدوى
د - تقييم دراسات ما قبل الجدوى 
وما حدد باللون الاخضر هو ما سوف نقوم على شرحه وتفصيله

أ - فكرة المشروع
1- مرحلة الفكرة :
أي مشروع يبدأ بفكرة تخطر في ذهن أحد الاشخاص لاقامة مشروع معين لانتاج سلعة أو تقديم خدمة معينة ويظل هذا الشخص في حالة قلق دائم ، وتظل هذه الفكرة تضغط بشدة وتحدث توترا لديه الى أن يستطيع اقناع آخر أو آخرين ، فيتم الانتقال للمرحلة التالية .
2 - مرحلة توصيف الفكرة:
وهي أكثر المراحل أهمية ، حيث يتم فيها تشخيص الفكرة بابعادها المختلفة من الشكل ، المحتوى،الوظيفة ، الاداء، المتطلبات ......
مصادر فكرة المشروع
دراسة احلال الواردات
 دراسة المصادر المحلية للخامات
 دراسة المهارات المحلية 
 أستخدام تكنلوجيا جديدة - مراكز الابحاث
 دراسة الصناعات الحالية 
 فحص علاقات التشابك الصناعي و تحليل المدخلات و المخرجات
 استخدام القوائم الصناعية
 الخبرة السابقة للمستثمر و زيارة المعارض الدولية
 دراسة التشريعات الجديدة
 مراجعة المشروعات القديمة ( التي لم تنفذ او ربما لم تكن مجدية في السابق )
 تلبية الاحتياجات الاساسية للجماهير
 تحديد المشروعات على اساس التكامل الاقليمي
 تحديد المشروعات العامة على اساس متطلبات الهياكل الاساسية
 استقصاء المؤسسات و المشروعات الصناعية القائمة
 برامج و اتفاقيات التعاون المشترك

ب - غربلة الافكار و ترتيـبها
تم بمرحلتين :
المرحلة الأولي
حذف افكار المشروعات المكشوك في نجاحها باستخدام طريقة " استمر او لا تستمر ”
بالاجابة على الاسئلة التالية :
1)هل هناك أية قيود او احتكارات أو اسباب اخرى تحول دون توفر أحد عوامل الانتاج أو توفره بتكلفة عالية .
2)هل راس المال المطلوب مغالي فيه ؟ 
3)هل انتاج المشروع محضور ( مثل الاسلحة )
4)هل يؤدي القيام بالمشروع الى مخالفة القواعد الحكومية (تلوث البيئة)
5)هل يتعارض المشروع مع سياسات الدولة أو القيود التي تفرضها
6)هل هناك صناعة احتكارية مؤثرة في البلد

المرحلة الثانية
باستخدام مصفوفة تقييم و ترتيب افكار المشروعات وفقا للعناصر الأتية :
1 - جوانب السوق :
 تقدير الطلب 
 نظم البيع والتوزيع
فرص التصدير 
الوضع التنافسي
 احتمالات زيادة الطلب في المستقبل
2 - الجوانب المالية
 تكاليف الانتاج
 ارباح الشركات المشابهة
3- الجوانب الفنية
الحجم الافتصادي للمشروع 
المواد الخام والالات والمعدات 
القوى العاملة
مدى توفر راس المال المطلوب
مدى توفرالكوادر الادارية و تكلفتها

مصفوفة تقييم و ترتيب افكار المشروعات



ج - دراسة ما قبل الجدوى Pre-feasibility Study 
دراسة مبدئية تشمل اغلب جوانب دراسة الجدوى الكاملة و لكن بصورة اقل تفصيلا
اهداف دراسة ما قبل الجدوى
التحقق من انطباق اهداف المشروع مع سياسية الدولة و عدم تعارضه مع الانظمة
تحديد مدى جدوى القيام بدراسة جدوىتفصيلية 
تعيين جوانب المشروع التي تحتاج الى تركيز خاص اثناء دراسة الجدوى الكاملة

من يقوم بدراسة الجدوىالمبدئية :
المستثمر نفسه
المكاتب الاستشارية
مؤسـسات تشجيع الاستثمار
المؤسسات التنموية
الجهات الحكومية المعنية بهذه المشروعات
د - تقييم دراسات ما قبل الجدوى
 يتم اعطاء وزن نسبي لكل عامل من عوامل تقييم دراسات ما قبل الجدوى 
ثم نستخدم مصفوفة للمفاضلة بين المشاريع 
هي اخر انشطة تحديد المشروع و تبدأ بعده المرحلة الثانية في دورة حياة المشروع و هي اجراء دراسة الجدوى التفصيلية

مصفوفة تقييم وترتيب المشروعات بناء على دراسات ما قبل الجدوى لها

2- اعداد و صياغة المشروع ”دراسة الجدوى“
تعريف دراسة الجدوى 
دراسة الجدوى هي :
 الدراسة التي تحدد الطاقة الإنتاجية للمشروع 
 في موقع مختار
 باستخدام تكنولوجيا أو تكنولوجيات ترتبط بالمواد والمدخلات المحددة ،
 وبتكاليف استثمارية وإنتاجية محددتين ،
 وبربح للمبيعات يدر عائداً محدداً على الاستثمار . 

بناء على التعريف السابق فأن دراسة الجدوى تتناول :
الطرق والبدائل المتاحة والمختلفة لتحقيق الغرض من فكرة المشروع 
و التي تعتبر وثيقة أساسية يتخذ على ضوئها قرار الاستثمار النهائي في المشروع 
تعتمد جودة دراسة الجدوى لأي مشروع على:
 مدي توافر وجودة ودقة البيانات والمعلومات
 فريق الدراسة و تكاليف الدراسة
 حجم المشروع ومستوى الدقة والتفصيل المطلوبتين
البيانات و المعلومات المطلوبة لعمل دراسة الجدوى
تصنف البيانات و المعلومات الى 3 مجموعات:
البيانات التسويقية
المعلومات الفنية
بيانات اخرى : مثل شروط القروض، متطلبات الجهات الحكومية...

فريق الدراسة
يعتمد حجم فريق دراسة الجدوى على نوع وحجم المشروع كقاعدة عامة فإن دراسة الجدوى لأي مشروع متوسط الحجم لابد وأن يتكون على الأقل من مهندس ومحلل مالي و للمشاريع الكبرى يزداد العدد و التخصصات

رئيس الفريق مسئول عن :
وضع الخطة، توزيع الانشطة ، التنسيق بين الاعضاء، اتخاذ قرارات حسب الظروف ، متابعة التنفيذ ، المشاركة في اختيار الاعضاء
تكاليف دراسة الجدوى
من الصعب وضع أرقام نمطية لتكلفة دراسة الجدوى والتي يعتمد تقديرها على مجموعة كبيرة ومتداخلة من العناصر مثل الأجور ، تكاليف السفر ، السكن ، الرسومات ، الطباعة ، والتكاليف الإدارية وهناك تقديرات استرشادية لتكلفة دراسة الجدوى
 للمشروعات الصغيرة 1- 3 % من التكاليف الاستثمارية
للمشروعات الكبيرة 0,2 - 1 % من التكاليف الاستثمارية

محتويات دراسة الجدوى
هناك بعض المحاولات لوضع قائمة استرشادية من قبل بعض المؤسسات مثل :
 اليونيدو
 البنك الدولي للانشاء و التعمير
 الكتب المرجعية 
دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع

تقسم الدراسة الى أربعة أقسام رئيسية :

1- الدراسةالتمهيدية .
2- الدراسة التسويقية .
3- الدراسة الفنية .
4- الدراسةالمالية .

__________________________________________________ ______

الدراسة التمهيدية :

يتمفيها اعطاء وصف للمشروع وتوضيح لفكرته بأيسر وأسهل أسلوب دون اللجوء الى التعقيدات 
فمثلا " المشروع محل لبيع الفلافل ".. 
ويفضل بالدراسة التمهيديه التحدث عناقبال السوق على مثل هذه المشاريع وتقديم بعض المعلومات 
عن هذا اذا امكن حتىولو كانت استقصاءات ميدانية او ملاحظات قام بها الدارس .
__________________________________________________ ______
الدراسة التسويقية :

وتقسمالى ثلاث اقسام ..

1- دراسة السوق .
2- دراسة الطلب .
3- دراسةالمنافسون والوضع التنافسي .
__________________________________________________ _____
دراسة السوق :

أهمية دراسة السوق
أن دراسة السوق تمثل المحور الأساسي لدراسة المشروع ،
► فمن دراسةالسوق يستنتج الطلب على المنتج ،
► ومن الطلب يتم تحديد الطاقة الإنتاجيةللمشروع ،
► و من الطاقة الإنتاجية تختار التكنولوجيا ووسائل الإنتاج وحجمالمشروع وجميع الجوانب الفنية له
► ثم يمكن تحديد خطة الإنتاج والمبيعات ، التيتعتمد عليها التحليلات المالية والاقتصادية للمشروع ، ومنها يستنتج ربحية وعائدالمشروع المالي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي

بناء على النتائج اعلاه، يتخذ قرارالمشروع .

ويتوجب على المحلل
دراسة العناصر المؤثرةعلى السوق وهي : 
أ - دراسة حجم السوق 
ب - دراسة بعض المؤشراتالبيانية
ج - دراسة الافتراضات والقرارات المبدئية المتعلقة بالمشروع 

أ ـ دراسة حجم السوق
لدراسة حجم السوق يتوجبعلى دراسة 
1. المنتجات المشابهة أو البديلة 
2. هيكل السوق وحدوده الجغرافيةأو القطاعية 
3. العرض وأهم العناصر المؤثرة عليه 
4. تحليل الطلب في الماضيوالحاضر والتنبؤ به في المستقبل 
5. هيكل الأسعار 
6. المنافسون والوضعالتنافسي 
7. الهيكل التنظيمي للسوق بالنسبة لقنوات التوزيع ومنافذ البيع 

ب ـ دراسة بعض المؤشرات البيانية
لدراسة حجمالسوق يتوجب دراسة المؤشرات التي توضح كلا من : 
1. تطور الطلب .
2. تطورالعرض .
3. تطور الأسعار .

ج ـ دراسة الافتراضاتوالقرارات المبدئية المتعلقة بالمشروع
لدراسة حجم السوق يتوجب دراسةالافتراضات والقرارات المبدئية المتعلقة بالمشروع مثل : 
1. تحديد الجودة .
2. تحديد الطاقة الإنتاجية وتطورها على مدار عمر المشروع .
3. الأسعارالمستهدفة وتطورها على مدار عمر المشروع
4. الخطة المقترحة للتسويق ....
دراسة الطلب :


ماهوالغرض من تحليلالطلب
استخدام بعض الأساليب المتاحة بهدف الحصول على المعلومات الأساسيةعن البيئة التي سينشأ فيها المشروع 

عناصرتحليل الطلب علي السلعة

يمكن تحليل الطلب على السلعة أو الخدمةبدراسة العوامل المؤثرة في الطلب والمؤشرات الدالة عليه و الوضع التنافسي والتقديرات المحتملة لحجم الطلب وهي على النحو التالي : 

المؤشرات الدالة على الطلب

للطلب مؤشرات دالة عليهومنها ما يلي : 
1. وصف السلعة 
2. التحليل حسب الشرائح 
3. الاستقصاءات الميدانية 
4. الوضع التنافسي 
5. تقدير حجم الطلب الحالي 
6. توقعات التصدير 
7. الطلب الكلي
_ _ _ _ 

1. وصف السلعة
يشمل وصفا كاملا لاستخداماتها و مواصفاتانتاجها وتعبئتها
2. التحليل حسب الشرائح
يتمتحديد شرائح السوق المستهدفة ثم يمكن تحليل الطلب الحالي او المحتمل لمجموع السوقاو لشريحة منه 
3. الاستقصاءات الميدانية
حينماتكون البيانات المنشورة غير كافية او مدمجة مع منتجات اخرى ، نضطر لاعداد استقصاءاتميدانية للتحقق من دقة البيانات المنشورة،
هناك طريقتان لجمع البيانات:
1) أستقصاء أصحاب الخبرة 
2) التقدير الاحصائي
4. الوضع التنافسي
يشمل دراسة :
1) عدد المنافسين ودرجة تأثيرهم في السوق
2) لطاقة الإنتاجية لكل منافسوحجم مبيعاته.
3) توقعات التوسع في الإنتاج بالنسبة للمنافسين
4) أسعار البيعومستوى الجودة لمنتجاتهم 
5) وسائل الدعاية والإعلان 
6) التسهيلاتالأئتمانية ( البيع على الحساب )


5. تقدير حجمالطلب الحالي

يعتمد على الاستهلاك الفعلي:
الاستهلاك = 
الانتاج المحلي +(الواردات-الصادرات) +(المخزون اول المدة- المخزوناخرالمدة)

6. توقعات التصدير

يتم تجميعبيانات التصدير و تحليلها و وضع تقدير لامكانيات التصديرالطلب الكلي
يشمل : الطالب الحالي + الزيادة المتوقعة في الطلب + الطلب التصديري المتوقع ( اذا كانتهناك نية للتصدير) 

الطلب الفعال Effective Demand 
1) الكمية الاجماليةلمنتج معين 
2) بسعر شراء محدد 
3) في سوق معينة 
4) خلال فترة زمنيةمحددة سلفاً
تحديد المنتج 
تصنف السلع إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية هي 
1) سلعاستهلاك نهائي ( سيارة )
2) سلع وسيطة ( الصلب)
3) وسلع استثمارية ( مكائنالمصنع)

طبيعة السوق
يتوجب على المحلل تحديد طبيعة السوق الجغرافية أوالقطاعية المتوقع أن يوجه إليها السلعة المراد 
إنتاجها.


__________________________

3-دراسة المنافسون والوضع التنافسي :

‌أ ) أسماءالمنافسون
قد يكون هناك منافسين مباشرين لك .. ينتجون او لهم نفس المنتج ..
مثلا تريد بناء مجمع سكني .. فيكون هناك منافسين لك مباشرين كالمجمعاتالسكنيه المماثله 
او منافسين غير مباشرين كالفنادق واصحاب الشقق المفروشة .. 

‌ب ) مواقع المنافسون
قربهم او بعدهم منالمنطقه التي تستهدفها لمنتجك ..مثلا ان تستهدف المنطقه الشرقيه وهم يتواجدون
اوينتجون في الغربية .. وهكذا .. يتم تدوين اي ملاحظات عن مواقعهم .. سواء المباشريناو غير المباشرين .. مواقعهم اي اماكن تسويق منتجهم ..

‌ج ) الأنتاج الحالي والمحتمل للمنافسين .

كم ينتجون سلعهباليوم اذا كان مصنع .. او كم زبون يزورهم اذا كان نادي 
او كم اعلان في موقعهماذا كان موقع الكتروني ... .. حتى لو كان تقديري لصعوبة 
الحصول على هذهالمعلومات ..

‌د ) أسعار البيع لدى المنافسينالمحليين.


‌ه ) أي معلومات إضافية عنالمنافسين من شأنها إحداث تغيير المنافسة في السنوات الخمس الأولى من تشغيل المشروع .مثل :
1) خطط التوسع لديهم ، 
2) مشاريع التحديث لأعمالهم القائمة ، 
3) مشاريع جديدة تحت الإنشاء .. يريدون القيان بها ،


‌و ) المنتجات أو الخدمات المماثلة المستوردة ،
1) مصادرها . 
2) أسعارها ، 
3) هل هناك وكيل واحد محتكر لاستيراد السلعة أوالخدمة


‌ز ) معلومات عن المنافسة الأجنبية

1) هل هناك قوانين لحماية الإنتاج الوطني ،
2) هل الحمايةالمطبقة كمية أو سعرية أم كلاهما .


‌ح ) أسعارالبيع المقترحة

1) أسعار البيع المقترحة محلياً (وفي أسواق التصديرأن كان هنالك خطط للتصدير )
2) علاقة أسعار البيع المقترحة بأسعار المنتجاتالمحلية والمستوردة في الأسواق المحلية والأسواق المقترحة للتصدير .


‌ط ) وسائل النقل من موقع إنتاج السلعة أو الخدمة إلى السوقالمحلي و أسواق التصدير: 


1) مدى توفر وسائل النقل من موقعالإنتاج إلى السوق المحلي وأسواق التصدير. 
في بعض الاحيان قد يكون المشروع بناءمجمع وتاجيره او غيره فلايوجد لدك الخطوة هذي لذا تتجنبها .. او احيانا يكون موقعالكتروني على النت فلا يوجد لديك اي نظام توزيع او نقل ..
2) التكاليف التقديريةلوسائل النقل من موقع الإنتاج إلى السوق .


‌ي ) نظام التوزيع الحالي وما هو مقترح لتوزع منتجات المشروع
كما تفعل الصحف عندما تتعاقد مع الشركه الوطنيه او تهامه كموزيع لصحفهم .. او كما تقوم شركة المراعي للالبان بتوزيع منتجها بنفسها .

‌ك ) التكاليف التقديرية لخطة التوزيع ، محلياً وفي حالة التصدير للأسواقالخارجية .
من سيارات او سائقين او عند التعاقد مع الشركه .. ولا يشترطذكر ارقام بل على الاقل ذكر الطرق التي ستقوم بها من شراء او تعاقد بنظام الارباحاو كنسبة وهكذا ..

‌ل ) خطة الترويج للمنتجات

1) خطة الترويج للمنتجات محليا 
اما بالاعلان بالتلفاز او الصحفاو عن طريق توزيع عينات او كما يحدث الان من الاحتكاك المباشر مع المستخدم .
2) التكاليف التقديرية للترويج للمنتجات محلياً


القالب الأول " 

يشتمل على دراسة 

1- الطلب 
2- المنافسون والوضع التنافسي
3- الطاقة الإنتاجية للمشروع
" القالب الثاني " 


مختص بالجوانب الفنيةوالهندسية للمشروع 
ويشتمل على دراسة لكل من : 

1- اختيار التكنولوجيا 
2- المعدات والماكينات 
3- تصميم الموقع
" القالب الثالث " 

مختص ايضا بالجوانب الفنيةوالهندسية ايضا 
و يشتمل على دراسة 

1- الموقع 
2- المواد والمدخلات 
3- الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات

" القالب الرابع " 

مختص بدراسة الجوانبالادارية للمشروع 
يشتمل على دراسة :

1- القوى العاملة 
2- التنظيموالادارة 
3- خطة تنفيذ المشروع


التقرير رقم 1
الجوانب التسويقية والطاقة الإنتاجية
الطلب / المنافسون والوضع التنافسي /الطاقة الإنتاجية :

1. الطلب :


‌أ ) استعرض العوامل التي تؤثر في الطلب ومناقشة أثر كل منها على الطلب ومن أمثلة العوامل التي تؤثر في الطلب ما يلي:
1)سعر السلعة أو الخدمة
2)أسعار السلع أو الخدمات الأخرى (المنافسة)
3)أسعار السلع أو الخدمات الأخرى (البديلة: اي السلعه او الخدمه التي تعطي هدف مشابه مثلا تريد ان تأسس شركة ليموزينات فالطائره تعتبر بديل او غيرها او التي من الممكن ان تحل بدل عن سلعتك او خدمتك ..)
4)مستوى الدخل لدى المستهدفين للسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة
5)عدد وطبيعة السكان المستهدفين (مثل الجنس والسن والتوزيع الجغرافي وغيره) 
6)تغير أذواق المستهلكين .. لتغير العمر او بسبب تغير الوقت او الطقس او فصول السنه ) 
7)التغير التقني في ما يتعلق بالسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة 
8)دور الأنشطة الإعلانية والترويجية 
‌ب ) استعرض المؤشرات التي تدل على الطلب ومن أمثلة المؤشرات التي تدل على الطلب ما يلي:
1)وصف السلعة أو الخدمة 
2)تحليل السوق حسب الشرائح المستهدفة للسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة
‌ج ) حلل حجم وتركيب الطلب الحالي و الطلب المتوقع لفترة عمر المشروع والذي يعتمد على :
1)الإنتاج المحلي للسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة. 
2)الصادرات ، والواردات من السلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة. 

3)التطورات المتعلقة بالسوق المحلي في ما يتعلق بالسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة.

‌د ) معدل استهلاك الفرد من السلعة أو الخدمة محليا مع مقارنته بمعدلات دول أخرى ما أمكن.. 
‌ه ) منطقة السوق التي ستسوق فيها السلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة.
‌و ) عندما لاتتوفر لك البيانات من الغرفة التجارية او غيرها من المراجع او تكون البيانات غير كافية لإعداد دراسة الطلب أو تكون المعلومات مدمجة مع بعضها فعليك بإجراء استقصاءات ميدانية بأشكالها المختلفة وفقاً لما تتطلبه الدراسة .. بالاطلاع او بالسؤال او بتوزيع استبيان مصغر او اي طريقة من طرق الاستقصاء التي تحبذ ..



2. المنافسون والوضع التنافسي :


‌أ ) أسماء المنافسون
‌ب ) مواقع المنافسون
‌ج ) الأنتاج الحالي والمحتمل للمنافسين 
‌د ) أسعار البيع لدى المنافسين المحليين.
‌ه ) أي معلومات إضافية عن المنافسين من شأنها إحداث تغيير المنافسة في السنوات الخمس الأولى من تشغيل المشروع .مثل :
1)خطط التوسع لديهم ، 
2)مشاريع التحديث لأعمالهم القائمة ، 
3)مشاريع جديدة لديهم تحت الإنشاء .. الخ ،
4)اي معلومات عن المنافسين ممكن ان تفيد ..
‌و ) المنتجات أو الخدمات المماثلة المستوردة ، 
1)مصادرها 
2)أسعارها ، 
3)هل هناك وكيل واحد محتكر لاستيراد السلعة أو الخدمة
‌ز ) معلومات عن المنافسة الأجنبية 
1)هل هناك قوانين لحماية الإنتاج الوطني . " مثل ماحدث من حرب خفض الاسعار التي قامت بين شركة المراعي والصافي ونادك .. 
2)هل الحماية المطبقة كمية أو سعرية أم كلاهما .
‌ح ) أسعار البيع المقترحة 
1)أسعار البيع المقترحة محلياً (وفي أسواق التصدير أن كان هنالك خطط للتصدير )
2)علاقة أسعار البيع المقترحة بأسعار المنتجات المحلية والمستوردة في الأسواق المحلية والأسواق المقترحة للتصدير .
‌ط ) وسائل النقل من موقع إنتاج السلعة أو الخدمة إلى السوق المحلي و أسواق التصدير : 
1)مدى توفر وسائل النقل من موقع الإنتاج إلى السوق المحلي وأسواق التصدير. 
2)التكاليف التقديرية لوسائل النقل من موقع الإنتاج إلى السوق .
‌ي ) نظام التوزيع الحالي وما هو مقترح لتوزع منتجات المشروع 
‌ك ) التكاليف التقديرية لخطة التوزيع ، محلياً وفي حالة التصدير للأسواق الخارجية .
‌ل ) خطة الترويج للمنتجات 
1)خطة الترويج للمنتجات محلياً. ( و في أسواق التصدير)
2)التكاليف التقديرية للترويج للمنتجات محلياً ( وفي أسواق التصدير )
ملاحظه :
قد لا تحتاج الى بعض هذه النقاط او تكون لديك نقاط بديله او مشابهه
لا منع من ادراجها في الدراسة اذا كانت تقدم مايفيد في توضيح الرؤية
واعطاء معلومات مفيدة ..



الجوانب الفنية والهندسية
اختيار التكولوجيا /الماكينات والمعدات / تصميم الموقع :

1. اختيار التكولوجيا :

‌أ ) ماهي بدائل التكولوجيات المتاحة لأنتاج السلعة المطلوبة .
‌ب ) وصف البديل التكنولوجي المختار ، وأسباب تفضيله على البدائل الأخرى 
التكنولوجيا كثيفة العمالة المناسبة للدول كثيفة السكان ، 
التكنولوجيا كثيفة رأس المال المناسبة لقلة السكان .
‌ج ) الوسيلة المتقرحة للحصول على البديل التكنولوجي المختار مثل :
1)حقوق الترخيص بالإنتاج ، 
2)الشراء ، 
3)مشروع مشترك ، 
4)المصادر المتاحة للحصول عليها .
‌د ) التكاليف التقديرية للبديل التكنولوجي المختار ، مصنفة إلى :
1)تكاليف استثمارية ( في حالة شرائها) 
2)وتكاليف إنتاج ( في حالة دفع أقساط سنوية ثابتة كبراءة الاختراع أو الترخيص ) .

2. الماكينات والمعدات :

‌أ ) تصنيف الماكينات والمعدات المطلوبة ووضع قائمة بالبدائل المتاحة و تصنف إلى :
إنتاجية ، مساعدة ، خدمية ، قطع غيار ، وآلات ،.
‌ب ) اختيار البديل الأمثل للماكينات والمعدات ، وتفسير أسباب الاختيار ،
‌ج ) وضع قائمة بالماكينات والمعدات المختارة توضح :
1)العدد ،
2)المواصفات ، 
3)الطاقة الإنتاجية ، 
‌د ) الفترة التقديرية للحصول على الماكينات والمعدات المختارة من مصادرها المحلية والأجنبية آخذين في الاعتبار المهلة بين مواعيد : الطلب ،والتوريد ، والتخليص من الجمارك ، والاستلام والنقل إلى الموقع .
‌ه ) التكاليف التقديرية للماكينات والمعدات مصنفة إلى: 
1)تكاليف استثمارية ، 
2)تكاليف إنتاج ، 
3)تكاليف المخزون الأولي وقطع غيار ، 

3. تصميم الموقع :

‌أ ) تصميم خريطة (مخطط داخلي ) للمشروع ، توضح ما يلي : 
1)اقسام الإنتاج والخدمات الرئيسية ، 
2)المخازن ، 
3)الإدارة ، 
4)مجال ربط الموقع بنظم النقل المتاحة . وإيضاح إمكانية التوسع في المستقبل
‌ب ) وضع خرائط سير العمليات للمنتج أو الخدمة المطلوبة .
‌ج ) وصف العمليات الإنشائية للمشروع ، 
1)وصف المواصفات المطلوبة للعمليات.
2)وضع خطة لتنفيذ المقترح ، وتوضح البرنامج الزمني للإنشاءات والأعمال الهندسية ، مثل اعدادالتصاميم وأعتمادها والاختبارات المطلوبة لملائمة الموقع والأعمال الأنشائية 
( ويفضل استخدام الرسم التوضيحي لخطة التنفيذ ) .
‌د ) التكاليف التقديرية لتصميم للمشروع و إنشائه :
1)تكاليف أعداد وتطوير الموقع ، 
2)تكاليف المباني والأعمال الإنشائية ،.
3)تكاليف المرافق الخاصة بالمشروع 


ملاحظه :
قد لا تحتاج الى بعض هذه النقاط او تكون لديك نقاط بديله او مشابهه
لا منع من ادراجها في الدراسة اذا كانت تقدم مايفيد في توضيح الرؤية
واعطاء معلومات مفيدة ..

الجوانب الفنية والهندسية
الموقع / المواد والمدخلات / الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات 

1. الموقع


‌أ ) تحديد المتطلبات الأساسية الواجب توافرها في الموقع المطلوب ، وتحديد البدائل المتاحة التي تفي بهذه المتطلبات .
‌ب ) اختيار الموقع الأمثل مع توضيح دوافع الاختيار ، ويفضل استخدام مصفوفة للاختيار تتضمن المواقع المتاحة وعناصر التقييم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية مثل :
1)تكلفة الأرض وخصائصها، 
2)يعد الموقع عن مصادر الخدمات والأسواق ووسائل النقل المتاحة ، 
3)مدى توافر الهياكل الأساسية والخدمات والعمالة .. 
4)الخ أي عناصر أخرى تؤثر على اختيار الموقع 
‌ج ) تقدير تكاليف الأرض أو الإيجار السنوية

2. المواد والمدخلات 


‌أ ) تصنيف المواد والمدخلات المطلوبة للإنتاج إلى :
1)مواد أولية ، 
2)مواد مصنعه(وسيطة) ، 
‌ب ) تحديد خصائص ومواصفات المواد والمدخلات ، على أن تتضمن :
‌أ. الكميات ، 
‌ب. خصائص الجودة ، 
‌ج. مصادرها المحلية والأجنبية و مدى سهولة أو صعوبة الحصول عليها ، 
‌د. سعر الوحدة .
‌ج ) وضع برنامج الإمداد لهذه المواد والمدخلات آخذين في الاعتبار العناصر المؤثرة عليه....
‌د ) تقدير التكاليف السنوية للمواد والمدخلات 

3. الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات :


‌أ ) تحديد احتياجات المشروع من الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات مثل : 
1)خدمات النقل والمواصلات ( وسائل النقل المختلفة، الطرق) 
2)متطلبات المشروع من الطاقة ( الكهرباء ، الغاز ، الوقود ) ومعدلات الاستهلاك السنوي لها .
3)نظام الإمدادات المائية (مياة عذبة ، مياة تبريد) 
وما إذا كانت هناك حاجة لمعالجتها بهدف تحسين جودتها .
4)نظام الصرف الصحي .
5)الإسكان والخدمات الطبية .. الخ
‌ب ) بالنسبة للهياكل الأساسية والموافق والخدمات يجب تحديد: 
‌أ. ماهو متوافر في الموقع 
‌ب. ماهو مطلوب توفيره من الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات 
‌ج. ماإذا كان هناك مساعدات من قبل الدولة في هذا الشأن ، 
‌د. وفي حالة ضرورة إنشاء مرافق جديدة ،ما هو الوقت اللازم لذلك 
و ما تأثير ذلك على خطة تنفيذ المشروع ، 
‌ج ) تقدير التكاليف في كل حالة ،.
ملاحظه :
قد لا تحتاج الى بعض هذه النقاط او تكون لديك نقاط بديله او مشابهه
لا منع من ادراجها في الدراسة اذا كانت تقدم مايفيد في توضيح الرؤية
واعطاء معلومات مفيدة ..

القوى العاملة
القوى العاملة / التنظيم والإدارة / خطة تنفيذ المشروع

القوى العاملة :
‌أ ) عدد العمال والفنيين المطلوبين للمشروع ، مصنفين طبقاً لمستوى المهارة والإشراف ، وإلى عمالة إنتاجية مباشرة وغير مباشرة .
‌ب ) مدى توافر هذه العمالة في سوق العمل المحلي ، وفي حالة عدم توافرها ، ماهي المصادر العربية والأجنبية لتوفيرها .
‌ج ) خطة التدريب والتأهيل المطلوبة لاعداد العمال المطلوبين ، سواء كان تدريباً محلياً أو خارجياً ، وتكلفته في كل حالة .
‌د ) تقدير الكلفة السنوية للقوى العاملة طبقا للطاقة الإنتاجية .





التنظيم والإدارة :
‌أ ) وصف التنظيم المقترح لإدارة المشروع وتحديد أهدافه ، ووضع خريطة لهيكله التنظيمي .
‌ب ) احتياجات المشروع من الكفاءات الإدارية والفنية مع تحديد : 
1)العدد ، 
2)الكفاءة ،
3)الخبرة 
وذلك بالنسبة لمختلف المستويات الإشرافية للمشروع .
‌ج ) مواصفات وشروط شغل الوظائف الإدارية القيادية ( الإدارة العليا) ,
‌د ) مدى توافر هذه الكفاءات محليا ، مصادر استجلابها العربية والأجنبية في حالة عدم توفرها محلياً .
‌ه ) خطط التوظيف والتدريب وإحلال الكفاءات الوافدة بكفاءات وطنية .
‌و ) تقدير التكاليف السنوية للإداريين والفنيين .





خطة تنفيذ المشروع :
إن وضع خطة وجدول زمني لتنفيذ المشروع في مراحله المختلفة يتحقق باستخدام ما يلي :
‌أ ) تقسيم المشروع إلى مراحل تنفيذية ، مثل :
1)التفاوض ، 
2)التعاقد ، 
3)تصميم المشروع ، 
4)الإنشاءات وتجارب بدء التشغيل ،
‌ب ) تفتيت كل مرحلة إلى مجموعة من الأنشطة ، 
‌ج ) تقدير الوقت اللازم لإنهاء كل نشاط 
‌د ) استخدام أحد أساليب الجدولة الزمنية (مثل تكتيك تحليل شبكات الأعمال) لوضع خطة التنفيذ للمشروع ، مع تحديد المسار الحرج له ، والوقت المطلوب لإنهائه .
اخي 
قد لا تحتاج بعض النقاط المذكورة هنا 
او قد تكون لديك نقاط بديلة او مشابهه 
بامكانك التعديل او التغيير في القالب بما يتناسب مع 
مالديك او مع مشروعك ... وبما يخدمك 

__________________
عجبتني كلمة من كلام الورق
النور شرق من بين حروفها و برق
حبيت أشيلها ف قلبي .. قالت حرام
ده أنا كل قلب دخلت فيه اتحرق
عجبي !!!

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز  mada4top  

شكرا لك على المجهود الكريم 

عرض وافى لنقاط دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية يمكن تطبيقها على اى مشروع 

تسلم ايدك

----------


## mada4top

تسلم ياسكندراني 
ياريت اقدر اقدم اي خدمة لاي حد

علي فكرة احنا جيران

----------


## سوما

*دراسة شاملة وجميلة جدااااا,,,,, يسلم مجهودك*

----------


## mada4top

شكرا علي مرورك ياسوما
وكويس ان في حد عبرني
المهم ان الناس تستفيد

----------

